# Größe von <textarea> festsetzen!



## Frank73 (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

und wiedermal möchte ich dieses Forum nutzen da ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin. Ich möchte eine <TEXTAREA> in ihrer Größe festsetzen. Das heißt:

Die festgelegte Breite und Höhe muss erhalten bleiben. Sie darf werde vergrößert werden können und ihr Inhalt darf sich auch nicht über den "Rand" bewegen, das heißt - kein Scrollbalken soll erscheinen wenn die Box voll ist.

Fraglich ist - geht das überhaupt zu realisieren und wenn ja wie stelle ich es am besten an?

Vielen Dank für jeden hilfreichen Tipp


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Februar 2011)

Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, den Anzeigebereich eines Elements zu begrenzen: overflow:hidden und clip:rect(. . . .). Letztgenannte funktioniert aber nur in Verbindung mit position:absolute.

Ob, und wie sie von den diversen Browsertypen u. -versionen bei diesem Formular-Elementtyp interpretiert werden, dürfte, wie auch bei der übrigen CSS-Formulargestaltung, vom genutzten Betriebssystem und Browser abhängig sein.


----------

